# 12 moves ?!



## izaRo (Mar 12, 2013)

I switched from CFOP to ZZ and Today i was training on ZZ method , im avg with it about 20-25 and suddenly i got 6.12sec solve and it was only 12 moves :| there was LL skip and really easy f2l , i remember solution but i dont know scramble because i was solving with iphone scrambles . 
 IS IT POSSIBLE ? ? ?:confused:
ah and solution was
U F U2 L2 R2' U' R U' R' U L U
EOLINE - U F U2 L2 R2'
ZZF2L - U' R U ' R' U L U
LL SKIP



sry for bad english


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 12, 2013)

You claimed something happened and then asked if it is possible?

Of all the things that didn't happen, this didn't happen the most.


----------



## izaRo (Mar 12, 2013)

yea i know but :| i dont belive because wr is 20 moves and UWR is 19 move :X


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 12, 2013)

izaRo said:


> yea i know but :| i dont belive because wr is 20 moves and unoff is 19 move :X



For FMC maybe, but if you gave them this scramble, They would get less.
You got a stupid scramble basically. well done.


----------



## Dene (Mar 12, 2013)

gee wizz that's so cool, man I can't believe the UWR is 19 moves either!!11!


----------



## izaRo (Mar 12, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> You got a stupid scramble basically


yea xD


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 12, 2013)

UWR is 16.


----------



## izaRo (Mar 12, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> UWR is 16.


i think was 16 xD


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 12, 2013)

izaRo said:


> i think was 16 xD



wot

also, why did you feel the need to put a space before punctuation ?!


----------



## izaRo (Mar 12, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> also, why did you feel the need to put a space before punctuation ?!


I dont know what u mean 
sorry my english is not really good


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 12, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> wot
> 
> also, why did you feel the need to put a space before punctuation ?!


 I got the joke.


----------



## DavidCubie (Mar 12, 2013)

You got so lucky, i never had LL skip, i want one


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 12, 2013)

I know barely anything about zz, but I didn't think that EO lines ever finished with L2 R2


----------



## izaRo (Mar 12, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> I know barely anything about zz, but I didn't think that EO lines ever finished with L2 R2


After edge orientation thats really easy to make EO line ))
there was 4 unoriented edges and i oriented with U F an I made line with U2 L2 R2'


----------



## Stefan (Mar 12, 2013)

izaRo said:


> After edge orientation thats really easy to make EO line ))
> there was 4 unoriented edges and i oriented with U F an I made line with U2 L2 R2'



You might want to actually learn the method before making up stories about it.


----------



## aznanimedude (Mar 12, 2013)

TIL you finish EOLine with L2 R2, i've been doing it wrong the whole time QQ


----------



## izaRo (Mar 12, 2013)

Stefan said:


> You might want to actually learn the method before making up stories about it.


facepalm


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 12, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> I know barely anything about zz, but I didn't think that EO lines ever finished with L2 R2



lol, thats funny


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 12, 2013)

If you orient the edges, then do the line, it can easily end with L2 R2.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> If you orient the edges, then do the line, it can easily end with L2 R2.



and a rotation or a D


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 12, 2013)

A better EOLine would be: U F


----------



## mDiPalma (Mar 12, 2013)

He's just notating the f2l block preservation* during *his eoline.

...all zzers do that.

legit or not, good solution.


----------



## aznanimedude (Mar 12, 2013)

assuming so, you'd still need to do a D/D' at the end to place the line, unless they were placed there to begin with. According to that "EOLine" portion, back edge is already inserted, and technically he has a 2 move EOLine, because the U2 L2 R2 makes no sense except as part of F2L. either way, this seems suuuuuper lucky


----------



## izaRo (Mar 12, 2013)

aznanimedude said:


> either way, this seems suuuuuper lucky


yea it was really super lucky ^^


----------



## EMI (Mar 12, 2013)

izaRo said:


> i remember solution but i dont know scramble because i was solving with iphone scrambles .


Sorry, can't really believe that.


----------



## yoshinator (Mar 12, 2013)

If this was a computer scramble, then I'm moderately impressed. Although more impressed by your luck than your actual skill tbh.
If it was a hand scramble then shut up, nobody cares.

Edit: Iphone scramble is generally basically equivalent to hand scramble.


----------



## Antikrister (Mar 12, 2013)

EMI said:


> Sorry, can't really believe that.



I concur...


----------



## Meep (Mar 12, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> Edit: Iphone scramble is generally basically equivalent to hand scramble.



How would it be different from a 'computer scramble'?


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 12, 2013)

So, you remember the entire solve but not the scramble? Every iPhone timer I know of saves the scrambles. 

Plus, if you do the "solve" in reverse, eoline is complete after UF. And after this eoline (UF), most of the cubies are already paired up with another one. The chances of that occurring, after ~20 random moves is incredibly small. 

Re-do the solve yourselves, it's clearly someone generating a scramble and then reversing the moves. Everything is too efficient (and lucky), and either requires stupendous look ahead in a speed solve, or is fake. I wouldn't be too surprised if it is the shortest possible solution.


----------



## Meep (Mar 12, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> I wouldn't be too surprised if it is the shortest possible solution.



It is. It also happens to be the same solution CE gives:


----------



## Dacuba (Mar 12, 2013)

You know that trolls get a point for every page of replies?
So far it's a 4/10 troll.
I know I'm also replying, but I'm just saying...


----------



## cuBerBruce (Mar 12, 2013)

Meep said:


> It also happens to be the same solution CE gives



It's also the ONLY optimal solution for that scramble, according Cube Explorer.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 12, 2013)

Dacuba said:


> You know that trolls get a point for every page of replies?
> So far it's a 4/10 troll.
> I know I'm also replying, but I'm just saying...



Hmm, I'm still on page one...


----------



## Dacuba (Mar 12, 2013)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Hmm, I'm still on page one...



I prefer 10 replies per page, I find 40 confusing sometimes.


----------



## applemobile (Mar 12, 2013)

Holly cow, guys this is legit!


----------



## RNewms27 (Mar 12, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> Every iPhone timer I know of saves the scrambles.



CubingTimer is the one I use. It does not save scrambles.


----------



## chrissyD (Mar 12, 2013)

lol...


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 12, 2013)

Congrats on a whole 2tps. ;p


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 12, 2013)

Spoiler: So close


----------

